# Audi A1! Discussion!!!



## Pizza_Dough (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok, to start, I did serch, but it say "A1" is too short, so i came up will all the serch results including "Audi" so if this is started already please post the link here, and mods feel free to lock, if i did something wrong.









So i was searching around about the Audi A1, and all the info i found was from like 2006/2007. 
One site said the A1 is due 2010, and another said 2009.
I was wondering if there is any newer news on this car???
Is it still talking about being launched???
Anything?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

id love to know as well...i did a google search for the audi a1 and found some nice pics. im at work so i cant acccess the sites right now to post up....but the one i posted in the thread on the mk5 forums is beautiful


----------



## Pizza_Dough (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Audi A1! Discussion!!! (Pizza_Dough)*

OK! Got some pics for ya!
I tried to get some different colors, variants, and angles. I hope you like.
Feel free to add any other pics you have/seen/like.
So far it looks as though the White and blue are the most likely to look like the real one.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi A1! Discussion!!! (Pizza_Dough)*

A1 is basically Audi's Mini Cooper competition. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza_Dough (Jun 11, 2007)

Yea, and apparently it'll give a little competition to the BMW 1 -series too.
I doubt the 135 though.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Audi A1! Discussion!!! (Pizza_Dough)*

It's likely to look like the red concept








The white car is a TT Shooting Brake


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi A1! Discussion!!! (Phunkshon)*

Shooting Brake is supposed to be like Z3/Z4 Coupe and Cayman, as a roadster-based hatchback coupe.


----------



## Pizza_Dough (Jun 11, 2007)

I c any word as to when/where the A1 might be released?


----------



## craig34 (Mar 16, 2008)

The A1 looks better in white in my opinion


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i would love to see these here in the states.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

whatever that white thing is i would hop on it in an instant


----------



## RayChuang (Feb 10, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_i would love to see these here in the states. 


I think Audi will likely bring the A1 to the USA, if only to compete against the BMW MINI, which has sold *VERY* well here in the USA.


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (RayChuang)*

looks like a streached out TT i wonder how much this car would cost. I be at low 20's since the A3's start at mid 20's and A4's high 20's 
i woulc consider getting one if the price was low 20's and a no quattro option just fwd only.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (RayChuang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RayChuang* »_
I think Audi will likely bring the A1 to the USA, if only to compete against the BMW MINI, which has sold *VERY* well here in the USA.

if its got a turbo, or a tdi with a stick, they can put my name on the waiting list


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (RayChuang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RayChuang* »_
I think Audi will likely bring the A1 to the USA, if only to compete against the BMW MINI, which has sold *VERY* well here in the USA.

They HAVE to sell it in the US with the upcoming CAFE changes. One A1 sale = 3 more gas guzzling S4


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Audi A1! Discussion!!! (Pizza_Dough)*

Audi goes hybrid sortta. looks like there's info on the A1 being a semi hybrid. having a electric motor to power the rearwheels to make it quattro. and giving it better gas milage as well. intresting?? http://www.autobloggreen.com/2...di-a1/


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Audi A1! Discussion!!! (chaos2984)*

looks like the cost is looking like 16-20k i might buy one of these if the gas milage is good


----------



## nicokpe (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Audi A1! Discussion!!! (Pizza_Dough)*

yeah, so far that look like the real one


----------

